# Retraining a former barrel horse



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like the show arena is the problem. do you have an arena at home, can you invite friends over to hang out there? 

If I were you, I would introduce each thing seperately to find out if it is one thing, or all that causes a problem. Horses, arena, other people etc. Introduce each thing seperately, and see what he freaks out - then all of them without that one thing to see if it is everything. then just get him used to it, without asking him to do anything too much.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

That's partly what made it so unexpected, the show was at our barn. While we don't normally ride in that arena, we have in the past. Also, our barn doubles as a petting zoo (with giraffes even), kid's party headquarters, and animal rescue. There are always people, horses, mini trains full of screaming kids and balloons, and other 'scary' things around. He looks, but is pretty reasonable about those things. 
The only other time I got a glimpse of a mental breakdown was when a drill team came out to practice. I thought it was the music and flags, but now I think it's much more about the 'show' atmosphere..


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, ridden tons of barrel horses, and retraining them is a nightmare. The good news is it sounds like he's working lovely as an English horse at home--is that correct? If so, you've already won well over half the battle.

He's tense because arenas mean work. Jerking on the reins. Kicking. Fast speeds. Probably pain, if has any sort of arthritis or anything.

What he needs to do is just go to shows and hang out. Enter him in some halter classes for fun. Ride him in the ring during warm-up with his buddies. Go into the arena, but instead of doing a class, just ride him gently until he's calm and walking around on a loose rein. And so on. Reward him, stroke him, take it easy on him. Basically, just teach him that arenas/shows aren't so bad.

I'm sure you were nervous on the day of the show, and he was picking up on that. He KNEW something was different, and that it was a competition, and he was going to have to RUN! So though it's hard, a big part of fixing _him_ is going to be controlling your own nerves.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Bubba is spot on. 

A big big problem (even though it shouldnt be) with barrel horse is being sour in the gate. They need to learn that being at a show/rodeo/arena does not mean pain and work.


----------



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Agreed I've only retrained one barrel racer before and he was extremely excitable at shows. Be patient and calm with your boy, give him lots of exposure and he'll come around. I ended up eventing with the boy I trained and although he never quite worked out his issues (he would get very stressed out while in the start box for x country but would exit alright) he was an angel everywhere else including entering the dressage ring which we had also had trouble with to start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Barrel racing is not one of the most fun sports for the horse, which is why people have trouble getting their horse to do it, unlike in racing, where it is hard to train a thoroughbred out of galloping as soon as his feet hit grass.

Refusing to enter the arena is because the horse has been overfaced or overused, and associates the arena with pain, fear or just plain exhaustion. Barrel racing and Showjumping seem to be the two main culprits, as they put a lot of physical strain on the horse, and it is so easy to overdo it. (why you should never school a horse over jumps more than twice a week!)

Now you need to make him realise that arenas are fun places, do you have an arena of your own, and is he difficult entering this one, or is it only at shows?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd like to say that I agree with Bubba. Just getting him back into thugs slowely should bring him back to being sane about entering the gate.
Though, I do have to call Levade on barrel racing not being one of the most fun sports that a horse does. I know plenty of horses that absolutely -love- barrel racing. One paint cross mare absolutely loves running barrels (as well as the rest of the gaming events), but she still kicks at the gate going in. You can see it in her as she gets exciting on the way to the gate, and it's not the tense up that's mistaken for excitement. The little old Morgan mare at the barn absolutely loves it. She's 24 this year, and she gets excited as soon as she sees the trailer hooked up to the truck coz she knows we're either going to practice, or to a show.
It's completely understandable that it's not for every horse, but saying that it's the least fun for horses is ridiculous-since I have at least two horses that I've personally handled that absolutely love it.
Id also think you should add cutting horses to that list, as cutting is extremely hard on the horses' legs.
But otherwise, I agree with goin slow. I've also had issues when trying to go fast without the proper foundations set for the particular horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

It's just every performance of barrel racing I've seen is with an overweight, unbalanced rider yanking a horse with it's ears pinned back and mouth open round hairpin bends using a giant shanked bit. I've just had a bad experience of the sport is all, if someone would show me a video of someone riding a balanced and calm horse, and winning at barrel racing, I would change my opinion!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd be happy to get a video or two of Tea or Luck when we start shows for the season.
I have a few pictures with perked ears and some nice expressions on their faces from last year, I'd have to upload them though, I might do that this weekend. I can send you a few if you'd like?
Here's one I just snagged off the Internet real quick. I'm pretty sure that horse is enjoying being able to run around. Ears perked and a nice expression, IMO.
http://runninghorses.net/wp-content/uploads/158705.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

To be honest his ears aren't forwards, and the whites of his eye are showing, he looks a little anxious :S 

Would love to see a video of you ride in a race 

Like I said, just some bad experience of the sport and the people who ride in it, but I'm happy to have my opinion changed, I know there are bad eggs in every sport! I just so wish they would use snaffles! A loose weighted rein with a bit shank that length has about the same pressure on the mouth as a firm contact on a snaffle, so when they yank their hands, because of the leverage it's like punching their horse in the jaw. Makes me cringe!! :-(


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I probably won't have any videos of me racing since Dude doesn't much like games (even though I am showing him in them a bit this year just so he understands them better since BO wants him as a game horse to lease out), I'm going to try and do more pleasure/cow work with him, and some jumping. I'd show a picture of him jumping (since he seems to like it, even though he sucks right now lol), but I'm not on my computer. 
Anywho, Luck is shown by my BO and Tea is shown by a leaser. I might have videos of them just to show off the horses though. 
As for the bits. A lot of barrel racers actually do use snaffles, mild hacks, wonder-bits, etc. I have Dude in a grazing bit (since it's the bit the BO has for him) and I plan on neck reining him and (hopefully) barely using rein on him at all. I've also seen a lot of barrel racers neck rein instead of yanking their horses' heads around, in which case I don think bit should matter much.  But yeah, I agree that shanked bits aren't the most ideal for most barrel racers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I feel you! I did barrels with Jake from the time I got him (incorrectly I might add for two-three years) and the people before me only used him as a galloping trail horse. That was his life for the 16 years before I decided everything needed to be redone. I like to think that Jake liked barrel racing, he NEVER refused to go in the arena and wanted to just run run run. I didn't use a whip or spurs because I had no need to, if I gave him his head he was already going full speed. After a few accidents with the gate (which he was very very hyper about, didn't not want to go in, but getting him to walk in was nearly impossible) I said it was enough, and vowed that I wouldn't let it go on.

Every show after that he was not aloud to run until I told him to. So he pretty much galloped in a tight circle, rearing and jumping around until he calmed down to a walk, then I would trot, canter on the correct lead and hand gallop to the first barrel and let him go after that. Two years later he is walking in on a loose rein (with ears forward and pep in his step) and I do at least one circle to make sure he is focused before we go.

Now I have switched, for the most part. I too have gone english and I am working towards doing eventing and jumpers. Its not easy, its takes tons and tons of patience and lots of circles and calming exercises. If you can trailer to different show grounds/ stables warm up in one arena then enter the next, and down a relaxing work out until he is calm, then call it a day. A big part with these horses is remaining relaxed yourself. I swear Jake knows when its show day vs practice, but I am also thinking that 50% of me is being nervous. Its something I am having trouble with as I get very uptight myself. 

I am terrified to start showing either eventing or jumpers because I don't want him thinking its a barrel race and having an experience like yours. But I believe after I go to a few he will relax more. I believe its just getting through the first few to start a NEW pattern for showing. Next time you show it might be a little better, and the next one even better, It just takes time, hes just doing what he thinks needs to be done.

With barrel horses that are gate sour like that, once they figure out your going to do slow work they do get better. Just takes time.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's my crazy-*** barrel horse:

YouTube - Barrel Racing Bones (in 2010)

I guarantee you she loves her job. I wouldn't say that if it wasn't true--many barrel horses hate their jobs. She doesn't. Look at her expression coming in the gate. She shakes her head because I'm holding her and she wants to GO. She'll rear and longe a little, but she has never ever given a hint of refusing the alley. On the contrary...she's always trying to pull me towards it!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies!! Hearing from Bubba, Rosie and Horsesdontlie makes me feel so much better. Seriously. I can handle some nervousness, but worrying every time we enter an arena if it's gonna be a rodeo, is above my skill-set :?

As far as personal opinions on barrel racing, I certainly have my own now, but it's super limited and I'll admit biased because knowing how sensitive Mick is, I can't beleive anyone thought that racing would be a good fit for him. Not wanting to start a debate about it (or bits, or breeding, or helmets, lol) I'm just going to leave it at that.:wink:

I guess I just need to get my head around the fact that my original timeline should be scrapped. We are now on a much slower, longer path to where I want to be. Boooo :-( There's no way I'd make it to anything high level, but I do want to do a little local showing and I have dreams of eventing :-D. Looks like this will be a long summer of hauling to shows for the experience, like so many of you recommended. I especially like the just show up and hang out and halter class ideas to start slow. 

We have several arenas where I board, but we have ridden calmly in all of them, including the one he freaked in this weekend. Even today, we calmly walked in... no problem. It is definitely the show atmosphere that gets him. So let the show-searching begin! I just can't say I'm really looking forward to it :? The bottom line though, is that he needs it. Not just so I can show him, but so he has a better chance if something were to happen to drastically change my financial situation and he would NEED to be sold. Horses need all the help they can get in this economy, and it's my responsibility to build a stable, happy horse. 

So thanks again, and keep sending me those success stories, pretty please


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

My gelding is EXTREMELY gate sour..I have tried to work with him forever with no great success..He will pitch an absolute fit when we are even heading to the arena and he goes from trying to get in the arena as fast as he can or will just refuse and NO amount of petting loving with will..He is start spinning or try to bolt TO the arena..He is crazy when it comes to that..any out door arena..you get that little sucker in an indoor arena and he thinks he is the best horse in the world and everyone has come to see him..

Nikki on the other hand..that mare LOVES HER JOB..I have never ridden a horse so ready to get in the arena..She is literally quivering ready to go work..she will get close enough to the chute when it's her turn (and believe me, she knows..) and she will crow hop until I let her over eager self go..most of the time I love it because she has alot of spunk, but then again sometimes I hate it..She has run me into gates and other horses, which is NOT good, but it's just something that she will not get out of. I now CLEARLY tell people about her when they start to get close to me when I'm on her near the chute..but over all of it..That girl loves work, she lives for it..whenever I get on her she thinks she just has to work..

Not being a smart A..When you ride with soft hands and have your horse used to soft hands and a soft mouth you don't jerk on their mouth..All of our horses are extremely light mouthed and just saying "hey" at a barrel they set up for the turn and know their job..I'm not saying everytime they will do it but most of the time yes..I've forgotten Hickory's bridle before and run him in a halter..

But, back on subject..Sorry I got a little off track..I've seen barrel horses get better about the gate issues but it just takes time and ALOT of patience..and NEVER getting on to them when they refuse to go into the arena..that will only make it worse because they still associate "arena" with "Bad.."..Good Luck though!! Keep us posted..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol Bubba, I WISH my horse was as calm as yours!! s/he is really cute though..You ride her really well.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish I had video of when I was a year into BR, yeah I wasn't the smartest with working on that. But the comparisons would be good. 

Mickey73 I think timelines are always a bad idea. I always get frustrated when I try to put one on Jake so instead I always try to think, we'll get there when we get there. I'm excited to hear your progress because I am in the same boat as you, so keep us updated! I love to hear about horses that do multiple disciplines or switch.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Mickey73 I think timelines are always a bad idea. I always get frustrated when I try to put one on Jake so instead I always try to think, we'll get there when we get there. I'm excited to hear your progress because I am in the same boat as you, so keep us updated! I love to hear about horses that do multiple disciplines or switch.


Thanks again! I'm sure I'll be on here looking for reassurance when things go backward or reallllly slowly. How long have you been working with your horse on English?


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

MicKey73 said:


> Thanks again! I'm sure I'll be on here looking for reassurance when things go backward or reallllly slowly. How long have you been working with your horse on English?


Well I started jumping him (ghetto style with 2x4 and trash cans) bareback about 4 years ago but I don't really believe that counts. ;-) I have been hard core working on English for a year now. This is with actually working on control, balance and collection, with someone who is training us. We are far from perfect but we're getting there. I really have been recording most of my progress through video, if you care to look. If I can get a truck to get me to some shows I was planning on trying my first jumpers show and one day eventing. But we will see. 

My Youtube Channel


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

DrumRunner said:


> lol Bubba, I WISH my horse was as calm as yours!! s/he is really cute though..You ride her really well.


Well thank you. I've done what I could to keep her calm, but oddly, she's the opposite of any barrel horse I've ever ridden. She's nutty and crazy at home, leaping in the air on trail rides, blah blah. But take her to a barrel race and all of a sudden she's Ms. Calm and Focused.

To the OP, a lot of the problems barrel horses have are from being pushed too hard, too soon, before they are mentally prepared to handle the stress and speed of the sport. Combine that with any mild lameness problem or harsh riding that may exacerbate the issue--and the fact that many barrel horses are specifically bred and trained to be "hot"--and you can see how you're heading for disaster....


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww Bubba... disaster?? I really hope not. I'm working really hard with him, and he trusts me. I have high hopes.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, no, I meant the previous disaster....the one you're dealing with and fixing now!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ahhh ok. I was like, noooo.... I was going to use your suggestions ;-) Luckily no lameness issues have come up, and we vetted him before purchase. Too bad there's no psych eval for horses. hehe


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You might consider a calming supplement, actually, if it gets to that point. I like SmartPak's SmartCalm Ultra.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I do have to disagree with a calming supplement..I've tried them and it made both of my horses really drowsy and neither of them really wanted to do anything..I don't like them..I've seen other horses too that it changes their whole personality..My horses came off of them FAST and I won't use it again..


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

My horse was on a calming supplement through winter and it didn't change his personality at all, so I guess it affects every horse different?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

DrumRunner said:


> I do have to disagree with a calming supplement..I've tried them and it made both of my horses really drowsy and neither of them really wanted to do anything..I don't like them..I've seen other horses too that it changes their whole personality..My horses came off of them FAST and I won't use it again..


What kind were you using? No supplement should make a horse "drowsy"....that should be an actual drug thing. Weird.

Most calming supplements contain magnesium and vitamin B-1 (Vitamin B1 (thiamine)). The one I've used also contains tryptophan, which is converted to serotonin, a "happy/calm/soothing/content" brain chemical. My experience is that it really takes the edge off horses and gets them to focus without deadening them or slowing them down.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Being a barrel racer myself I can honestly say I HATE IT when horses turn out like this.

What people tend to do is work work work, run run run, kick kick kick.....etc. And that's it. They ahve it in their heads that arena = OMGOMGOMG I HAVE TO RUN NOW SO IMA BE A NUTCASE AND BOLT AROUND LIKE A MADMAN.

Yeah.

What I would do, is enter some play classes and just work on walking in, walking out. It really is a desensitization issue. If you can teach him that he isn't going to be asked to bolt off everytime you touch the arena sand, he will eventually just chill. It does take a lot of time and work on your part though. There's a reason that everytime a gaming day comes along I refer to it as "Crazy horse day."


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

> *Barrel racing is not one of the most fun sports for the horse*, which is why people have trouble getting their horse to do it, unlike in racing, where it is hard to train a thoroughbred out of galloping as soon as his feet hit grass.





> It's just every performance of barrel racing I've seen is with an overweight, unbalanced rider yanking a horse with it's ears pinned back and mouth open round hairpin bends using a giant shanked bit. I've just had a bad experience of the sport is all, if someone would show me a video of someone riding a balanced and calm horse, and winning at barrel racing, I would change my opinion!





> Like I said, just some bad experience of the sport and the people who ride in it, but* I'm happy to have my opinion changed,* I know there are bad eggs in every sport! I just so wish they would use snaffles! A loose weighted rein with a bit shank that length has about the same pressure on the mouth as a firm contact on a snaffle, so when they yank their hands, because of the leverage it's like punching their horse in the jaw.


 
Levade: I don't mean to "pick on you" but you said a few mean things about barrel racing when you clearly admit you've only seen bad examples, and no good riders. Why bash the entire sport when that is clearly not the norm? So don't say "barrel racing is not a fun sport for the horse" when you don't know the sport.

These horses are excited at the gate and on the muscle because they are performing in a fast-paced intense sport. Does that mean a basketball player is out-of-control when they chant and jive on the side lines before going onto the court? NO! They are getting themselves pumped up for the job at hand. Same with a barrel horse. They know what's coming and they're getting pumped up for it. 

Yes, I will agree there are some bad, bad riders in barrel racing, like there are bad riders found in ANY horse sport. But don't pass judgement onto everyone else because you haven't had the opportunity to actually see a good and decent barrel racer. 

Why are barrel racers not allowed to use advanced and more refined shanked bits? Again, not everyone jerks on their horse's mouth. There's nothing wrong with a good horseperson using a shanked bit because you can actually be _lighter in your cues_ with the right bit, than in a snaffle. 

This is a video from 2008 of my horse and myself. 



 We took 3rd place out of 24 entries in the adult barrel racing at a family rodeo. At this event, you are required to walk in (no running starts) and yes he is chomping on the bit but his ears are perked, there is no whites to his eyes, and he is ready to do his job because he loves to run. However, I can also walk him into the arena cool as a cucumber for a western pleasure class because he listens and understands what I ask him to do. 

Yes it's an older video but I don't have a lot of new ones because I've been a tad busy with graduate school. I did make it to a few barrel races last summer (2010) and we WON the 1D three times, and took 2nd in the 1D one time (we had a little stumble that slowed us down).

I have tons of videos on my YouTube channel and while not all of them are perfect runs, my horse is 100% under control and he loves to run. I barely give him the cue and he is off! http://www.youtube.com/user/ravbeau?feature=mhum

At the end of my long rant here --> Don't judge what you clearly don't know.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*MicKey73:*

He is acting the way he is because at this point, that is still his "knee jerk reflex". He is used to being in a show situation where he needs to run, run, run. By the wording/conversation you seemed to have with the barrel racer who used to own him, she created the arena sour problem. She may have been a bad rider (off-balanced, whipped/spurred excessively, over-did the pattern, etc) or she may have simply let the arena sour problem just get out of control instead of fixing it (which she elected to just sell the horse). 

Think of how you introduce a green horse to the show scene. They will be nervous, scared of things, and uncomfortable in the new situation. 

So you kind of need to treat him like he is a "green horse" because he needs to re-learn that it is not run, run, run when at a show. And as you have already discovered, horses are very clever at knowing if a real show is going on versus if it is just a regular day of riding at your barn arena. 

So just keep on doing exactly what you are doing. It sounds like you are really doing a good job with him. It is going to take time, consistency, and patience, but he will eventually come around. So exactly right --> start show-searching! The more you go to, the sooner he'll realize he doesn't have to run around 3 barrels anymore and he is going to start to relax. He may never relax fully, as memories are memories, but you should certainly see improvement. 

Keep your chin up and keep a positive attitude! It's never too late to teach an old horse new tricks.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you again to everyone for the great advice and good wishes! I will be sure to keep you posted as we progress  Something odd that I did notice was how tired he has been so far all week. Almost like the events on Sunday wiped him out...  poor guy.I've been going easy and giving him a 'relax' week. We'll start again back to our normal schedule this weekend. 

I'll keep the calming supplement idea in the back of my mind. Maybe as we start to travel if things are so crazy in the beginning that we can't make steps forward, we will use that just to smooth the edges until he calms. Hopefully though we won't need it. I'm also looking to maybe switch his grain. He doesn't get much, but maybe a change there will help.

So thanks again guys, you all are fabulous! Oh, and btw, Mick gave me his first real horsey-hug the other day while doing some ground work. (desensitizing him to whips. They also make him really nervous) It was very sweet


----------

